# Depression and lack of own interests



## sun_after_the_rain (Feb 26, 2010)

Do other people find they have few real interests in life, things they enjoy and feel passionate about, and that could be due to the mental illness they are experiencing?

I haven't realised what a problem it is to feel this way until i have started showing more interest in the world around me. It makes life so much more rewarding when you find some interests.


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, nothing really interests me. I love books, and i keep buying them, but i never read them. 

I've never felt passionate about anything. I wish i did.

And yes i do believe it's because of a mental illness....once upon a time i actually read the books :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2010)

At least for me, part of the equation has been social withdrawal, as well, in previously having a lack of interests:



> "Over and over, our findings suggest that people get depressed when they are alone, and they revive when they rejoin the company of others. Alone a person usually reports low happiness, [little] motivation, low concentration, apathy, and an entire string of negative states such as passivity, loneliness, detachment, and low self-esteem. The moods that people diagnosed with chronic depression have…are indistinguishable from those of healthy people, as long as they are in company and doing something that requires concentration. But when they are alone with nothing to do, their minds begin to be occupied by depressing thoughts. This is also true, to a less pronounced extent, of everyone else.
> 
> http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depression/15455-getting-motivated-when-youre-down.html


This is one reason lack of socialization is also a risk factor for developing depression in the first place.

BTW, some articles regarding lack of interest and depression:
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depressi...endurance-of-the-brains-reward-circuitry.html
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depression/18959-depression-and-diminished-capacity-for-pleasure.html
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/psycholo...ne-is-more-about-motivation-than-rewards.html
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depression/20310-probing-the-depression-rumination-cycle.html (thinking more than acting, with action providing rewards and needless thinking keeping the depression going, e.g. "o[FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]ften struggle to find good solutions to hypothetical problems."[/FONT])

Also:
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/mental-h...urces-to-help-with-apathy-and-motivation.html
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/mental-h...-discovered-or-painstakingly-constructed.html


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 26, 2010)

I am often asked what my interest are what hobbies i have   I honestly cannot respond to these questions because it is like i have lost who i was.  I cannot remember who me was.  I used to like camping skiing but too old for that now.  My life seems to have focused on my family that is my interest   I too think depression takes away the will to get involved to be with others it just makes one want to isolate themselves.


----------



## Retired (Feb 26, 2010)

sun/rain said:
			
		

> I haven't realised what a problem it is to feel this way until i have started showing more interest in the world around me.



This development can certainly be considered as a breakthrough.  Had you been receiving treatment for depression prior to your renewed interest in pleasurable activities?  As you may know, loss of interest in hobbies and other pleasurable activities might sometimes be one of the symptoms of depression.


----------



## Banned (Feb 26, 2010)

sun_after_the_rain said:


> Do other people find they have few real interests in life, things they enjoy and feel passionate about, and that could be due to the mental illness they are experiencing?


 
Yep, but I've also found that if I keep looking,  I will find things that interest me, even if they are fleeting.  If someone was to ask me what my interests are, I'd have a hard time answering right off the bat, but if I sit down and think about it, I know I fill my day with things that interest me.

I think it's kind of circular -->  loss of interest in activities can signal or increase depression, depression may cause loss of interest in activities.  I think it's really important for someone who is depressed to find something - anything - to keep them motivated and moving.  One way I've done this in the past is to engage other people - ie sign up for a kickboxing class with a friend, make a dog-walking date with a friend, etc.  



sun_after_the_rain said:


> I haven't realised what a problem it is to feel this way until i have started showing more interest in the world around me. It makes life so much more rewarding when you find some interests.


 
Well said.  There are so many things out there to be interested.  Seeking them out can take some time, energy, and effort, but there are definitely rewards to be rept (is that a word?  :lol


----------

